# Help identifying this houseplant !!!



## Lararose (Aug 6, 2005)

This plant was given to me by my sister three years ago. Her mother plant is 12 years old and grows in clumps of offset babies. When given to her the lady called it bunny ears. It has large fleshy leaves about 14 inches long and three inches wide. It loves to be really dry between waterings, in fact it gets very unhappy if kept too moist. It does not seem to mind being near a cold window in winter and thrives in the east window it is in. It's large green fleshy roots resemble orchid roots and started creeping out of the hole in the pot it was in so I repotted it in a slightly larger pot with miracle grow potting soil. It surprised me two months later with a flower stalk. My sister's plant has never flowered. The flower does not seem to have any real petals, just a whitish green covering with stamen peeping out of the jacket. It is a very slow growing plant and had only two leaves for two years, with the older leaves being replaced by new inner ones. This year it retained many leaves and grew very bulbous at the base of the plant. Has anyone seen this plant before or know what it is? I have been trying to identify it for a couple of years now.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

It reminds me of both orchids and Bromeliads. Once bromeliads flower they will send off new "Babies" as you called them and the parent plant will die. There are many varieties. The flower doesn't look right to me though.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

The foliage (and characteristics) looks like a clivia, 
the flower doesn't look anything like one.

Have you identified it yet?


----------



## SherryR (Aug 7, 2005)

is it an onion plant? Sorry, dont know the official name for it.
Sherry


----------



## et1 (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it is amaryllis. My mom grows them in pots in the house--google amaryllis and see if that is right.. 

Hmmm, I just looked at amaryllis and the ones online look a little different than my moms...maybe because her plants/bulbs are fairly old. Anyway, when the flower opens, it will be clear. Will you upload an image of the open flower? I'm so curious.


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

It's a ***** lily, which is a clivia, which is Amaryllidacea. Better not leave it out in the cold that far north. They'd even die in Nawluns if it got real cold.

--usband o' G


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

take another picture I hope the flower already opened


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

It is _Haemanthus albiflos_.


----------

